# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  Hỏi về Driver Nhatson B442CV

## ktshung

Em mới mua 3 con driver loại này cũ. con này Imax 4A, Vmax 42V. Các bác cho em hỏi
- Em thấy chân step+ cũ người ta đấu vào dòng 24V. Vậy giờ em chuyển qua BOB có dòng 5v có được không?
- Em chỉ có nguồn 48V. Đấu vào em này có Quang Tèo không?
Em cám ơn các bác trước ạ

----------


## nhatson

cụ gắn vào 5V vẫn chạy
B442 tke chay 42V  nên chạy 48V sẽ quang tèo ah

b.r

----------


## biết tuốt

tèo chứ sao k tèo ??
step nào đấu 24V vậy cha??
he con này bác nhatson làm lâu rồi thì phải,  không có chân Enable , mà chân step- , Dir- lại phải nối thêm điện trở

----------


## nhatson

> tèo chứ sao k tèo ??
> step nào đấu 24V vậy cha??
> he con này bác nhatson làm lâu rồi thì phải,  không có chân Enable , mà chân step- , Dir- lại phải nối thêm điện trở


ngỏ vào 5V, mà nhà máy xài PLC nên phài gắn điện trở hạn dòng cho ngõ tín hiệu thôi ah

----------

Diyodira, duonghoang

----------


## ktshung

vậy em chỉ việc vứt hết mấy cái điện trở rồi xài với bob bình thường phải ko bác? Em hỏi ngu thêm tý là chân Enable để làm gì ạ?

----------


## nhatson

> vậy em chỉ việc vứt hết mấy cái điện trở rồi xài với bob bình thường phải ko bác? Em hỏi ngu thêm tý là chân Enable để làm gì ạ?


vâng ah, bác tháo con trở ra thì lại chạy với 5V bthuong
drive em ko làm chân enable, với drive china, nó là chân !enable, khi cấp tín hiệu chan này, cốt motor sẽ ko giữ cứng nữa

b.r

----------


## ktshung

BÁc Nhatson đền em bộ nguồi 42V đi. BÁc chơi khó quá, nguồn viễn thông toàn 48V, nguồn 24V thì thường dòng nhỏ, huhu

----------


## Diyodira

> BÁc Nhatson đền em bộ nguồi 42V đi. BÁc chơi khó quá, nguồn viễn thông toàn 48V, nguồn 24V thì thường dòng nhỏ, huhu


Trời, nguồn 24v dòng lớn e cả kho, 12 - 20A, 7xị ))

----------


## nhatson

cụ mua cái biến áp 220/28V ac 180k + cầu diode 20k tụ 4700uf/63V 20k là hêt 220k chạy okies mà

----------


## ktshung

> cụ mua cái biến áp 220/28V ac 180k + cầu diode 20k tụ 4700uf/63V 20k là hêt 220k chạy okies mà


bác cho em cái sơ đồ nối với, em mù tịt, hehehe

----------


## solero



----------

anhcos, nhatson

----------


## vietnamcnc

Nhờ bác kem, lần đầu tiên ráp được cái này...

----------


## Luyến

theo sơ đồ bác kem em cũng đấu được như này. 


đến khổ với mấy con tụ điện áp nhỏ uf cao này. em đi mua về để nghịch cái EDM mà mấy chỗ không có hỏi thì các ông bán hàng nói là mua về để chế dùi cui điện ah. haizzzzz quá

----------

nhatson

----------


## Gamo

> Nhờ bác kem, lần đầu tiên ráp được cái này...


Haha, anh Giang ba xạo quá

Ùa, bác Luyến vọc EDM sao rồi bác? Sắp tới em cũng tính nghiên cứu EDM lại, đang hóng tác phẩm của bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luyến

> Ùa, bác Luyến vọc EDM sao rồi bác? Sắp tới em cũng tính nghiên cứu EDM lại, đang hóng tác phẩm của bác


em chưa làm bác ah. em đang nghịch theo kiểu xung điện trong nước xem thử cảm giác thế nào thôi.

----------

Gamo

----------


## solero

> Nhờ bác kem, lần đầu tiên ráp được cái này...





> theo sơ đồ bác kem em cũng đấu được như này.


Em lậy 2 cụ. 2 cụ có thiêng thì 2 bác phù hộ cho cụ chủ thớt đừng thắp hương bằng diode với tụ nhé.

----------


## ktshung

> Em lậy 2 cụ. 2 cụ có thiêng thì 2 bác phù hộ cho cụ chủ thớt đừng thắp hương bằng diode với tụ nhé.


mấy thứ này thử vui mà bác, hehehe, nhiều khi ngon hơn hàng TQ ấy chứ

----------


## ktshung

> theo sơ đồ bác kem em cũng đấu được như này. 
> 
> 
> đến khổ với mấy con tụ điện áp nhỏ uf cao này. em đi mua về để nghịch cái EDM mà mấy chỗ không có hỏi thì các ông bán hàng nói là mua về để chế dùi cui điện ah. haizzzzz quá


Nhà bác Luyến chưa đủ tiền sắm cái mỏ hàn à, để em tặng bác cái

----------


## Luyến

> Nhà bác Luyến chưa đủ tiền sắm cái mỏ hàn à, để em tặng bác câi


Nha em có 4 cái máy hàn chi đó nhưng cái này làm chơi lên không theo đúng tiêu chuẩn công nghệ. Tiện thể có cái kìm là soáy hehe còn tuốt dây điện thì dùng răng cắn ... Hihi

----------


## nhatson

> BÁc Nhatson đền em bộ nguồi 42V đi. BÁc chơi khó quá, nguồn viễn thông toàn 48V, nguồn 24V thì thường dòng nhỏ, huhu


em viện trợ cụ diode cầu với tụ , nguồn cụ kiếm xem có ko, 28vac

----------


## ktshung

> em viện trợ cụ diode cầu với tụ , nguồn cụ kiếm xem có ko, 28vac


có gì tốt nấy, hehehe. Để em tìm nguồn xem sao

----------


## nhatson

pm em cái địa chỉ nhé
b.r

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> pm em cái địa chỉ nhé
> b.r


Nguyễn quang Hưng
9 Chế Lan Viên - Tp Huế
Em cám ơn bác, hehehe

----------


## ktshung

> pm em cái địa chỉ nhé
> b.r


Em vẫn chưa thấy hàng viện trợ về, nếu có thể em xin thêm 1 con OPTO 5v 24v cụ ạ.  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

> Em vẫn chưa thấy hàng viện trợ về, nếu có thể em xin thêm 1 con OPTO 5v 24v cụ ạ.


Trời ạ, cụ tháo cái nguồn xung (nguồn vi tính, nguồn điện thoại, nguồn tổ ong......) nào ra cũng có 1 em đó trong đó. Mạch này bác dùng bất cứ loại nào (đen, trắng, 4N, ....) cũng ok, còn mua thì có .... 1k9 /con thôi

----------


## ktshung

> Trời ạ, cụ tháo cái nguồn xung (nguồn vi tính, nguồn điện thoại, nguồn tổ ong......) nào ra cũng có 1 em đó trong đó. Mạch này bác dùng bất cứ loại nào (đen, trắng, 4N, ....) cũng ok, còn mua thì có .... 1k9 /con thôi


Em có 1 đống các thứ bác nói, chắc chất vừa một con xe tải nhỏ, nhưng mà nói thật em không biết con nào lại con nào, ở Huế đi mua mấy con này, người ta nhìn mình như người sao Hỏa ấy bác  :Frown: . Bác cứu em với, hehehe

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác xem này nè:

----------

anhcos, ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> Bác xem này nè:


Đa tạ bác..........

----------

